# Do You Find Patrick's Recent Spending Inappropriate



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

In conjunction with Harry's thread...

I tried posting it in it but polls are only allowed as the TOP post.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I still can't believe he bought drapes for $12,000. I got mine at Bed Bath and Beyond for $9.99 each...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You are one low rent mo' fo'


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II don't you sell bullet and radiation proof ones for less then that? LOL j/k


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

badogg88 said:


> I still can't believe he bought drapes for $12,000. I got mine at Bed Bath and Beyond for $9.99 each...


 When you look at the billion dollar budgets, who cares about $12000 drapes or a $46000 cadillac. It's peanuts when we waste millions on other worthless crap.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

badogg88 said:


> I still can't believe he bought drapes for $12,000. I got mine at Bed Bath and Beyond for $9.99 each...


At least he is trying to make the state house look good. The other guy before him laughed and joked about the state house.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

CLUE: It's not the money...it's the use of it for bullhockey: like I said before, if this were a republican admin, you Deval supporters would be "going ape". Period.

j809...so we need to waste money on superfluous bullhockey? Waste is waste.

Irish: I doubt Mitt tried to make the physical office look "shitty". 12 grand for curtains...please! If GWB spent that amount on drapes for the entire WH. he would have been crucified up-side-down on the nearest tree.

He "laughed and joked" about the state house because it is: a laugh and a joke: 87% of elected offices in this state are held by democrats: time to blame them for the "[email protected]" in this state.:evil:
</IMG>


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Frugal-Living-Dummies-Deborah-Taylor-Hough/dp/0764554034/sr=8-4/qid=1172288631/ref=pd_bbs_4/103-7144137-7166252?ie=UTF8&s=books

I think this would help.


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, but then again every time we get a new govenor dont we do this? I honestly think no matter who is in office they spend, spend, spend.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey, its all good now, cuz he's "sorry" and he is going to "reimburse"


----------

